# Downhill/Dirtpark/Freeride Odenwald und Umgebung



## kvNGambler11 (8. Dezember 2011)

Servus , bin auf der Suche nach dem in der Überschrift genannten Sachen im Odenwald und Umgebung .. wo gibts da Strecken/Parks die ihr empfehlen könnt würde gerne mit meinem Scott Gambler dort fahren gehen mit Kollegen  könnt ihr mir Orte / Strecken empfehlen wohne 15km von Bensheim weg und war demletzt in nem kleinen Dirtpark zwischen Auerbach und Zwingenberg war ganz nice aber sehr klein .. hoffe ihr könnt mir einiges empfehlen  lg


----------



## hefgk (8. März 2014)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/
http://www.cafe-gaestehaus-sattler....arkur_%dcberwald_Nibelungenland_Odenwald.html
Beerfelden ist auf jeden fall ziemlich gut bin ich Stammgast  in diesem dirtpark war ich noch nicht kann ich nix zu sagen will ich mir aber vieleicht auch mal angucken kommt zwar ein bischen spät wie ich grad seh  aber vieleicht hillfts dir ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phili90 (2. Januar 2016)

Hast du mittlerweile was gefunden? Bin jetzt nach Lindenfels gezogen und auch auf der Suche nach Trails


----------

